# Species of my loaches?



## thapsus (Feb 17, 2005)

Any loach specialists?
I'm quite shure both of these are Gastromyzon but which...? First is probably G. punctulatus but what's second....? G. ridens would be possibility but I don't think so.


----------



## MyraVan (Jan 19, 2005)

Ah, so you have hillstream loaches too! Are they in the tank with your Hisonotus?

And no I don't know what kind of laoches they are, beyond hillstreams, but I think you posted the same pics to the loach forum and got some replies. Martin and the gang over there really know thier loaches!


----------



## DevarioDevario (Jan 18, 2005)

they both look like a Gastromyzon.
there are lots of species
here is a list
http://www.fishbase.org/NomenClatur...ntains&Crit2_Value=&group=summary&backstep=-2


----------



## maxpayne_lhp (Jan 19, 2005)

Wll, I once read about these guys, but I forgot the reasons they call them so. Any clue?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

yup the bottom one looks like Gastromyzon punctulatus to me and the top one im not so sure


----------



## chrisinha (Jan 24, 2005)

see here:

http://www.loaches.com/species_index.html

and here:

http://www.loaches.com/hillstream_loaches.html


----------



## Fishguru (Mar 31, 2005)

there are so many types or "hillstream loach" available now, i myself have 6 varieties! I have only been only able to trace latin names for 2! so your the closest u can get is some kinda gastromyzon but some have names like pseudomyzon or even boforti! So poss look on the website loachesonline or sommit!

i have 

common name latin

Hong kong pleco "Boforti leveretti" or possibly "Gastromyszon punctatus"
Hong kong pleco (red finned morph) " "
Borneo Sucker " Gastromyzon borneensis" 
zebra plec ( no not the tropical one) 
Wui plec
flying plec


----------

